# Can my wife work?



## frank_bough (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi,

my wife and I are both UK residents. I work for a large multinational company and have the opportunity to transfer to Seattle to a specific job - so no problems there.

However, my question is, will my wife be able to work when she comes out to the US with me?

Cheers,
Frank.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Depends on the type of visa your employer puts you up for. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

frank_bough said:


> Hi,
> 
> my wife and I are both UK residents. I work for a large multinational company and have the opportunity to transfer to Seattle to a specific job - so no problems there.
> 
> ...


They will probably transfer you on an L1 visa. If so, your spouse will be on a L2, and will be able to apply for an EAD to work after she has arrived.

USCIS - Application for Employment Authorization


----------



## goodman (Oct 3, 2009)

All I can say is I was employed by a High Street Bank for 20 years. My husand got an "O Visa" which then specified I am not allowed to work here in the US! I have not been able to get a Social Security Number (which is needed everywhere out here). I eventually got my driving license after 8 months! Being a spouse you become a "nobody" and if you are used to being independant it is hard to get used to. The only compensation is the sunny weather in Southern California!!!!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

goodman said:


> All I can say is I was employed by a High Street Bank for 20 years. My husand got an "O Visa" which then specified I am not allowed to work here in the US! I have not been able to get a Social Security Number (which is needed everywhere out here). I eventually got my driving license after 8 months! Being a spouse you become a "nobody" and if you are used to being independant it is hard to get used to. The only compensation is the sunny weather in Southern California!!!!


On an intra-company transfer using an L or E2, the spouse qualifies for a SSN and can work after applying for and receiving an EAD.

You will be able to work if your husband persuades his employer to sponsor for permenant residence.


----------



## goodman (Oct 3, 2009)

Thank you, that is something we are going to work on.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

goodman said:


> Thank you, that is something we are going to work on.


It's a great feeling when you move to permenant residency!


----------

